# The Slam Dunk



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2017)

Local High School team. Taking pics for the parents of one individual, not the one depicted but he has access to them as I make them public via a flickr link. He is a decent player, has division 3 talent but lacks discipline. We were not allowed to showboat when I was in high school, no dunking, unless you wanted to plant a technical on your team. 

Practicing with my Fujifilm X-T2. Unfortunately, I only have a kit lens and a macro at this time. I am relatively pleased with the results of the 18-55 kit. The AF tracking on this little camera is big, I really love this camera. I wish I'd have had the 50-140 2.8 but dang, this little bugger makes does an admirable job in my opinion... I was shooting at 1/250s, auto ISO, custom WB, +0.3 EC. 

1.



 

2.


 

3.


 

4.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 27, 2017)

Wait, What ...  you absolutely cannot shoot action with a Fuji.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2017)

Damn, I love the ball placement in relation to the talons in the first one.  WELL done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Wait, What ...  you absolutely cannot shoot action with a Fuji.


Right... I did this with a frickinn kit lens mind you! I almost called you to ask, ohhh Gary, ohh master, should I use my slow mo macro so I can get super sharp results?  Your 50 -140 was such a sweet lens, you didn't even see any from that game. That 50-140 is off the charts but sheez, I can't complain with the results from this kit.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Damn, I love the ball placement in relation to the talons in the first one.  WELL done.


I konw right? I just wanted to go a little faster on the SS but man, I did it right.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 27, 2017)

Gary has good coffee....


----------



## Milky (Feb 28, 2017)

angle make no sense, with a left handed player maybe, but here not so good.


----------



## baturn (Feb 28, 2017)

Very nice action set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 28, 2017)

Milky said:


> angle make no sense, with a left handed player maybe, but here not so good.





baturn said:


> Very nice action set!



Thank you


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 28, 2017)

#1 Looks like the birds going to make the block! 
Very cool. 

 Was the player your being (paid Im not sure) to shoot right handed? 

Should set up on the other side so hand isnt blocking face all the time and your not shooting 3 shots of #4s butt. Probably 90% right hand shooters?
Shots # 3 and 4 need more room at the top. 

Player #23s yelling " yeah buddy!!!" Haha


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 28, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> #1 Looks like the birds going to make the block!
> Very cool.
> 
> Was the player your being (paid Im not sure) to shoot right handed?
> ...



There was an actual paid photographer on the other side and he wasn't even taking pics, he was just blocking me. What a douche. I beat him on the other side in the second half. I didn't really post this because I thought it was anything special, just showing off the hit rate on continuous auto focus tracking on the Xt2. I have others but I needed to finish a database project last night. May post more tonight if my database is found to be working correctly after running for 24 hours.


----------



## otherprof (Feb 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Local High School team. Taking pics for the parents of one individual, not the one depicted but he has access to them as I make them public via a flickr link. He is a decent player, has division 3 talent but lacks discipline. We were not allowed to showboat when I was in high school, no dunking, unless you wanted to plant a technical on your team.
> 
> Practicing with my Fujifilm X-T2. Unfortunately, I only have a kit lens and a macro at this time. I am relatively pleased with the results of the 18-55 kit. The AF tracking on this little camera is big, I really love this camera. I wish I'd have had the 50-140 2.8 but dang, this little bugger makes does an admirable job in my opinion... I was shooting at 1/250s, auto ISO, custom WB, +0.3 EC.
> 
> ...


Great set. I love the second one.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 28, 2017)

At first all I saw was the top of the first pic. I was thinking "That's not really great focus on the bird painting". Then I started to scroll and felt a little dumber than a moment before.

Great set. Looks like you and the camera were on your respective games tonight.


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok set. They all  have a ton of motion blur due to the slow shutter speed. Focus look good on the actual #4 on the second shot the others seemed missed. They all seem to be leaning to the right of the frame. Like the others said shooting from the backside isn't always the best but sometimes we have to make do with what the situation affords. Never underestimate a kit lens because after all we all know it about the photographer not the equipment.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2017)

MSnowy said:


> Ok set. They all  have a ton of motion blur due to the slow shutter speed. Focus look good on the actual #4 on the second shot the others seemed missed. They all seem to be leaning to the right of the frame. Like the others said shooting from the backside isn't always the best but sometimes we have to make do with what the situation affords. Never underestimate a kit lens because after all we all know it about the photographer not the equipment.


Great tips. Thanks. I do need to play around with the custom settings on the continuous focus. A faster lens would have been nice to allow faster shutter speed and less noise. I shot these at 1/250s at ISO 6400. I'm still trying to figure everything out. I would have loved to shoot at 1/500s+ but I haven't tried that yet.


----------

